# Best Ohms Law Chart - Anyone?



## SoundMan (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been reading posts here and studying for the PE (2 days away) and appreciate all the help everyone offers. Anyway, about a month ago I found a great Ohms Law Pie Chart in a previous post. I've searched for a while and can't seem to locate that link or reference and would like to get another copy of that chart.

So, if anyone remembers what post that was or has agreat Ohms Law Pie Chart that they want to upload or give me a link to, I would really appreciate it. Google has helped me out but it hasn't quite matched the one I found here earlier.

Thanks!


----------



## adr (Apr 10, 2008)

This? ^^^

I can't remember who posted the one you're looking for. jdd18vm maybe?


----------



## clemente (Apr 10, 2008)

i believe thats the chart or pic from Ugly's.

Ugly's is a small yellow book with electrical references. Its like a pocket guide.

its probably to late to get it for tomorrow, but its a good reference and good to have.


----------



## NVRSTOP (Apr 10, 2008)

You can get an "Ugly's Electrical-References" book at Home Depot. They are in the electrical area with the crimpers, terminal adapters and butt-splices. Actually, a pretty good quick reference guide.

NVRSTOP


----------



## jdd18vm (Apr 10, 2008)

This is what I posted. I use it religiously. Have it inserted in the cover of 3 different binders so its always in site. I also penciled in the Vector angles (pos and neg) on copy I have. You'll note these divisions are 30 degree increments. Simple I know but its a quick visual to verify the calculation i came up with makes sense and im in the right quadrant.

Good luck to you all. I hope 2nd time for me is IT.

John


----------



## SoundMan (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, they have some Ugly's at the local book store that I'm going to go get after work today. Can't have too many references in my "bag o' tricks". I'll try and post a scan of my tattered Ohms Law Pie Chart after test is done for future reference.


----------



## busbeepbeep (Apr 16, 2008)

clemente said:


> i believe thats the chart or pic from Ugly's. Ugly's is a small yellow book with electrical references. Its like a pocket guide.
> 
> its probably to late to get it for tomorrow, but its a good reference and good to have.



I brought and used my Ugly's book last year. Great quick reference.


----------

